# Tired of people running up and dropping a buoy



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

I guess I can,t do anything. Fishing on a reef I bought from the club I had drifted off after landing fish and before I could get back to the reef another boat comes up and drops his buoy and spot locks his trolling motor. There was a lady and a little boy with the father so I bit my tongue and left.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that's the best thing to do....


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

What Club Sells Reefs? I had a guy run up on me swearing he payed to deploy the reef . I've seen three other boats there since. I think some of these people selling reefs are double dipping.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you were drifting, then I would say that it's fair game. I drift a good bit and if someone comes up and anchors, then oh well. I move on to the next spot.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

You could have a bloody bait and drop a bunch over then leave. It should ring the dinner bell for jaws. Why not post his boat numbers on the forum?
After all that do what I did my entire life, Find your own spots by trolling and keeping an eye on bottom machine.
AKA BURN THE FUEL !!!!!!!!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, there are people fishing that could care less about how they show no concern for someone that has marked a spot and is fishing on it. We normally fish the edge and we have people come up and try to fish on our buoy marker, or just ride right on it and mark it. When I get upset over it, I'm told no one owns the gulf. One day that type of person is going to run on the wrong guy!


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

I was drift fishing a public number when a boat rolled in, dropped a bout and raised a dive flag. Just move on


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

was fishing a public # 24 miles out last week when a big sportfisher came hauling ass up on us, i thought he didnt see us and was about to give her gas and get the hell outta the way, But alas the only other boat we saw all day was that moron that wanted to fish with us. Not to mention they gaffed a super small 20-26in cobia then got on the radio and broadcasted COBIA, like they did something, some peoples children i swear.


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

The home made and government dropped reefs are endless. And after one major storm, home made reefs are mostly all gone. Troll with wide beam on and u will find something. The reef u were on is probably in my Garmin's database. I have over 3000 gps coordinates but I still have to burn gas using the wide beam to find many of them, since sand covers stuff and storms really screw up everything.. Naturals are another story. Don't be offended. U can only catch a couple of snaps per man , anyway! Good luck. And, yes.... fishermen can be assho---s


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

People who bitch about people fishing the same spot as them are almost as bad as people who throw buoys.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

John B. said:


> People who bitch about people fishing the same spot as them are almost as bad as people who throw buoys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wait till hunting season and the bitchin will be a different story!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you expect when you fish public numbers!!!!! Everyone has the numbers. Go fine your own there are plenty out there Plus you have a chance of getting something big. We are not talking about 100 ' of water . Go deep you will not regret it.


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

What do I expect when I'm fishing a public number? I expect the guy to go to a different one then the one I'm on. But I frequently expect too much of people. 

A guy dropped on me 7/4. I left for a private number I have a few miles away. He seemed perturbed that when I left I waked his boat real hard. Which I found funny since that only happened because he was right next to me.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hook said:


> What do you expect when you fish public numbers!!!!! Everyone has the numbers. Go fine your own there are plenty out there Plus you have a chance of getting something big. We are not talking about 100 ' of water . Go deep you will not regret it.


I have to agree that riding an extra 30 minutes will get you past most of the crowd and into better fish.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Just fish naked, and when they get close enough to speak, tell them how you really turned your life around in prison. Invite them to fish closer, if they don't take you up on the offer ...just move a little closer to them. If they do take you up on the offer, haul ass and let them have the place.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I respect others and don't get on top of them, and I don't pull a large wake on them while pulling up or leaving. I personally don't care if others pull up while I'm anchored. It's not like there's only a few select fish below. Besides, maybe the fish don't like my bait? 
What does piss me off, is when an idiot runs over my lines, even after showing/pointing out the lines. 
A few years ago, I was the sole boat at the 3-barges. Some guy came up and he kept eased by within spitting distance. Seriously? This is the 3 Barges, Not the 1 Barge. 
So I pointed out my lines and anchor rope and told him not to run them over. You'd thought I'd cursed him out or something. He started doing donuts, pulling a large draft as if he was trying to dislodge my anchor (I suppose?) and then he hauled ass. Didn't bother me, but just those actions were enough to say this guy is an a-hole, a very inexperienced boater or both. And Yes, I saw the hull #'s, and No, I didn't report it. Like I said, didn't bother me to that extent.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Attitude said:


> What do I expect when I'm fishing a public number? I expect the guy to go to a different one then the one I'm on. But I frequently expect too much of people.
> 
> A guy dropped on me 7/4. I left for a private number I have a few miles away. He seemed perturbed that when I left I waked his boat real hard. Which I found funny since that only happened because he was right next to me.


Sounds to me as if you intentionally waked him, not a smart move no matter what the issue. Had a jackwagon 48 Cabo wake me last year because I would not move for him on a spot, I publicly warned him if my anyone had been hurt CG would be waiting for him. Attitude can wind up costing you, think about that.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Video of a situation can be a REAL friend. Use your cell phone video if need . Get the boat numbers but you must have the picture of the offender also


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Attitude...and when you sink someone because you are throwing a temper tantrum...then what? I got waked on my flats boat by a man/child who had his kittle tantrum because I was sitting on a sunk barge he wanted to fish...his second pass around, he was looking at a .45, cocked, licked and safety off. I figure if you are going to cost me my boat, all my fishing gear , my electronics and going to make me swim a couple of miles in heavy current...I'll pull the trigger in a heart beat.

I got sunk by one inconsiderate AH at the Mass...guy in a big sportfisher ran right by all the boats anchored up...his waves rolled right over the stern of my flats boat. Think, before you act stupid.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Kingfish that sportfisher is and was responsible for there wake. All you needed was a witness and boat name.


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't think there's anything illegal about taking off in a hurry. And if the wake hits your boat because you pulled right up next to mine that seems to be your issue, not mine. I just passive aggressive let the asshole know he was an asshole. Will he get the message? Probably not. In fact, he did the same thing to a buddy of mine about an hour later. Who did the same thing I did, I found out later. I think I handled it well. I even gave him the spot. I never said a word, just left in a hurry.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Attitude said:


> I don't think there's anything illegal about taking off in a hurry. And if the wake hits your boat because you pulled right up next to mine that seems to be your issue, not mine. I just passive aggressive let the asshole know he was an asshole. Will he get the message? Probably not. In fact, he did the same thing to a buddy of mine about an hour later. Who did the same thing I did, I found out later. I think I handled it well. I even gave him the spot. I never said a word, just left in a hurry.


So you'd sink someone because you have the temperament of a 4 year old? Bet you get road rage too...


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Attitude said:


> I don't think there's anything illegal about taking off in a hurry. And if the wake hits your boat because you pulled right up next to mine that seems to be your issue, not mine. I just passive aggressive let the asshole know he was an asshole. Will he get the message? Probably not. In fact, he did the same thing to a buddy of mine about an hour later. Who did the same thing I did, I found out later. I think I handled it well. I even gave him the spot. I never said a word, just left in a hurry.


Sounds to me that you dropped down to his level. He was a jerk for coming up on you but you were just as bad cause instead of being the bigger person, you waked him when you left,

As far as your wake hitting his boat being his fault cause he was so close.... Wrong.. Your in control of your boat. If you caused any damage to his boat because you were being as big of a jerk as him, its your fault.

Just my .02 worth. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Attitude said:


> What do I expect when I'm fishing a public number? I expect the guy to go to a different one then the one I'm on. But I frequently expect too much of people.
> 
> A guy dropped on me 7/4. I left for a private number I have a few miles away. He seemed perturbed that when I left I waked his boat real hard. Which I found funny since that only happened because he was right next to me.


You're the kind of people that doesn't need to own a boat.


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

Bake in the day, when many fishermen made their own reefs, it was a big deal and U'd better be on the look out and never anchor or be able to fast retrieve u'r buoy. Now reefs are everywhere and state waters are fished out!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Attitude said:


> I don't think there's anything illegal about taking off in a hurry. And if the wake hits your boat because you pulled right up next to mine that seems to be your issue, not mine. I just passive aggressive let the asshole know he was an asshole. Will he get the message? Probably not. In fact, he did the same thing to a buddy of mine about an hour later. Who did the same thing I did, I found out later. I think I handled it well. I even gave him the spot. I never said a word, just left in a hurry.


You may want to read the words of wisdom below and take them to heart. Run around with your attitude someone is going to get hurt, their boat or your boat does not matter, the end result does.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

At the end of each day.... I am only responsible for my actions and cannot control the actions of others ... I will always sleep well at night.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey Attitude.... welcome to the forum. Enjoy your time but the lynch mob is out in force today


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> Hey Attitude.... welcome to the forum. Enjoy your time but the lynch mob is out in force today


Yeah heaven forbid someone that did something to compromise someone's safety offshore be called out.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't wait til snapper season is over and we can all argue about deer hunting and college football. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

Well, points taken y'all. But let me assure all those concerned, the wake from my boat is incapable of sinking a boat or causing any damage. I made a statement, one some may not like, but I did not endanger anyone.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Attitude said:


> Well, points taken y'all. But let me assure all those concerned, the wake from my boat is incapable of sinking a boat or causing any damage. I made a statement, one some may not like, but I did not endanger anyone.


If you wake a boat and they slip and fall and get hurt you're responsible for that. That's not a far fetched scanrio since you waked him "real hard". What you did was dangerous and ignorant as hell. You'll mess up and show your ass to the wrong person one day.


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

By the "wrong person" do you mean the kind of person who would run his boat right up next to mine, fall when I drive off, and then blame me for that?

I slammed my throttle down and drove off. In a bay boat. That's all. Some of y'all are hyper-sensitive to that for some reason. That's ok with me. But I didn't do anything that doesn't happen on the water every day, pushing a wake on a boat. Why I did it is irrelevant.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Attitude said:


> By the "wrong person" do you mean the kind of person who would run his boat right up next to mine, fall when I drive off, and then blame me for that?
> 
> I slammed my throttle down and drove off. In a bay boat. That's all. Some of y'all are hyper-sensitive to that for some reason. That's ok with me. But I didn't do anything that doesn't happen on the water every day, pushing a wake on a boat. Why I did it is irrelevant.


It's sad that you think what you did was irrelevant. Just proves your ignorance. I'm done with this thread. I hope you see what you did was stupid and dangerous.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I think you should have pointed your stern at them, trimmed the engine way up and then gunned it. That way you won the argument and they got a free saltwater shower. Do you do charters?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Attitude...by the wrong person, someone who carries a gun for sharks and whose family you threaten with your temper tantrum. Or someone who has a faster boat than your bay boat and an attitude to match yours...or even someone who is damned accurate with a ling jig.


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

So much funny in here. Someone who can't read-- I said why I did it was irrelevant, and what I did was no big deal. Also, a guy runs his boat right up onto mine, I drive off in a hurry, that guy might SHOOT ME, and I'm the bad guy here. It's all a bit too funny for me. I suppose if that happens I got what I deserved for being an ass. But the guy who ran up onto me, he wasn't an ass at all, which is what this thread started to be about.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

That guy that ran up on you had just as much of a right to be there as you did, however aggrivating it may be. Doesn't give cause to endanger anyone, if anything just give them a middle finger.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Attitude said:


> So much funny in here. Someone who can't read-- I said why I did it was irrelevant, and what I did was no big deal. Also, a guy runs his boat right up onto mine, I drive off in a hurry, that guy might SHOOT ME, and I'm the bad guy here. It's all a bit too funny for me. I suppose if that happens I got what I deserved for being an ass. But the guy who ran up onto me, he wasn't an ass at all, which is what this thread started to be about.


Actually, I think both of you were being jerks. But that's just me..

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

If a head boat is a 1/4 mile away and his wake causes me to fall and hurt myself is he still liable?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

momma always said,
"two wrongs don't make a right."


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

PJIII said:


> If a head boat is a 1/4 mile away and his wake causes me to fall and hurt myself is he still liable?


If a head boat rocks you that bad at the full length if Pensacola Beach Pier, I would suggest you not stand up in your canoe.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Maritime law is VERY different to land. I was told that one has to be able to identify the driver of the boat for the infraction not just the boat numbers / boat. I would check things out before an act of foolishness occurs and becomes costly.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Attitude said:


> So much funny in here. Someone who can't read-- I said why I did it was irrelevant, and what I did was no big deal. Also, a guy runs his boat right up onto mine, I drive off in a hurry, that guy might SHOOT ME, and I'm the bad guy here. It's all a bit too funny for me. I suppose if that happens I got what I deserved for being an ass. But the guy who ran up onto me, he wasn't an ass at all, which is what this thread started to be about.


...


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

People on here complaining about wake that is smaller than the waves going by is funny. Have you ever river fished? Bass boats go flying by sending wake that you can't get away from, it's just part of fishing. If you can't handle wake/waves then you probably need to sell your boat and surf/bank fish.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Back in the day when I commercial fished with GK Low, when someone ran on him, he would pull out his 30/30 and start shooting the water from the tower of Low Baby while cussing and screaming like a madman. After a few geysers from the rounds hitting the Gulf, the offender would decide retreat was the better part of valor. In those days it was Loran A and you had to load paper into the bottom machine. Spots were much more difficult to find. Today, my Raymarine is full to max capacity with spots. I don't understand the need to pull up on someone except on places like the Freighter or the Oriskany where there are always boats there.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Is old GK still kicking? I knew him also way before he got bent. He was a little excentric fo sure. I guess that's what you get from an old Retired Navy Officer. He really liked Diving and fishing.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

If you don't want to share your fishing spot You should buy a pond or lake where you can control access. There are no private spots in the gulf. Get over it. While it is nice to fish and catch fish, it is a sport. Try to be sportsmen and not bitch like a little girl when someone pulls up to your "private " public spot. As long was they give you room to fish, be nice. A good day fishing is being out relaxing on the water, catching fish is a bonus. Don't spoil it by getting mad.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

What half these guys don't realize is anyone with radar can ping your position from miles away without falling off plane. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

Absolutely yes on the radar. There are few secrets anymore. 

It's pretty clear, reading these replies, who runs up onto people and who doesn't. Y'all have fun out there.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This thread is stupid. If you didn't want him to jump on the spot then you should've anchored up. Instead you drifted it. Tough shit. Quit your bitching. I drift all the time. If someone comes up and anchors while I'm off the hole, then oh well.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> People on here complaining about wake that is smaller than the waves going by is funny. Have you ever river fished? Bass boats go flying by sending wake that you can't get away from, it's just part of fishing. If you can't handle wake/waves then you probably need to sell your boat and surf/bank fish.


I've been sunk by a boat that waked a bunch of us. Guess you don't spend much time on a boat, since anchored, your BOW is into the waves. We were waked by a big sportfisher from the stern...and his wake rolled right over my stern. Big difference is timing between the waves. First wave came over the stern, kicking on my auto bilge pump, plus I kicked on my second, bigger pump manually...then two more rolled over the stern. Cost me my engine, a 10 wt and a 12 wt fly rods and reels, all my tackle, my skin diving gear, my electronics and a 4500 dollar salvage fee.

Glad my daughter wasn't on the boat that day. You people seem to think endangering families is fine.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Like those dipshits in the motoryachts that barrel down the ICW throwing a 6'+ wake. I took 2 over the bow a little while back, with my wife and kids on board. Should be legal to shoot a flare in the flybridge for them.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Motion to have a PFF wall of shame to post pictures and stories of these people.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Isn't a captain responsible for his wake ?
Kingfish, did the boat stop and help you ? Did you file a claim against him ?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Isn't a captain responsible for his wake ?
> Kingfish, did the boat stop and help you ? Did you file a claim against him ?


Yes, the captain is responsible.

Nope, he kept right on going.

I was a little too busy to try to get the name. Also learned a Skipjack might not sink, but it does hang vertical in the water.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

You are showing your age and level of wisdom! If you go out several 100 miles, no one will "run up" on you



Attitude said:


> Absolutely yes on the radar. There are few secrets anymore.
> 
> It's pretty clear, reading these replies, who runs up onto people and who doesn't. Y'all have fun out there.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

submariner said:


> You are showing your age and level of wisdom! If you go out several 100 miles, no one will "run up" on you


What about a sub up from the bottom?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I've had a big charter boat back up to me on public spots and I could easily tap the back of his boat with my rod tip. 
It didn't bother me too much much. We waved .
A little intimidating because of the size of that boat. But we were both on the same page and catching fish. 
Reverse that situation, I've gone to the bridge rubble out of orange beach , and tried to fish for minigo snapper last summer when recreational boats could not keep red snapper. "The Wish Bone" (new captain, not old captain) seemed to lose his shit in front of his customers. He got on his loud speaker and let us know we were breaking the law and we were being filmed with satalitte camera. He said he called coast guard. 
He got the bird, and then he left. 
We continued to catch some decent sized mingos for the fish box .
Sometimes you have to share spots regardless if the other party likes it . 

P.s. I only fish public numbers


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

submariner said:


> You are showing your age and level of wisdom! If you go out several 100 miles, no one will "run up" on you


You shouldn't have to run a 100 miles to have a little bit of decency and consideration. What's going on around here are dipsh#ts that have never run a boat or fished little and like to run up on folks while they're not looking. Met a fella two days ago at the boat ramp that was totally hopeless and said if he saw me out there, he would run up on me. These folks don't know what they're getting themselves into.


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

kingfish501 said:


> I've been sunk by a boat that waked a bunch of us.



How many boats sank that day?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

This thread title should have been "maritime special olympics".


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Neemie neemie....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

HEY HEY HEY!!!!!
Roll Tide!!!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Just mine. I was the only flats boat out there. Does it matter? Couple of the other boats took on a lot of water, but not as much as I did because of my low gunnels and stern. Boat was a 50 to 60 foot displacement hull pulling a big wake...and he ran 20 yards off a bunch of small boats fishing the Mass at full throttle. Maybe he had an attitude like yours and was mad because he couldn't get to the wreck and catch bait for offshore...or maybe he was just stupid.

Here is my take on you..early to mid 20s. First boat...and of the opinion that the Gulf is yours. Someone anchors on a wreck with me...no biggie, because I make sure I am anchored on the sweet spot. Fish is not a matter of life and death. Hell, if you just need fish, you'd go to Pattis and buy fish...much cheaper than burning fuel. Fishing isn't a combat sport...and no wreck or reef is worth hurting, crippling or killing someone over.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Can we get back to not returning shopping carts to the coral?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> Can we get back to not returning shopping carts to the coral?


I left one out for you yesterday...did you get it?


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

kingfish501 said:


> Just mine. I was the only flats boat out there. Does it matter? Couple of the other boats took on a lot of water, but not as much as I did because of my low gunnels and stern. Boat was a 50 to 60 foot displacement hull pulling a big wake...and he ran 20 yards off a bunch of small boats fishing the Mass at full throttle. Maybe he had an attitude like yours and was mad because he couldn't get to the wreck and catch bait for offshore...or maybe he was just stupid.
> 
> Here is my take on you..early to mid 20s. First boat...and of the opinion that the Gulf is yours. Someone anchors on a wreck with me...no biggie, because I make sure I am anchored on the sweet spot. Fish is not a matter of life and death. Hell, if you just need fish, you'd go to Pattis and buy fish...much cheaper than burning fuel. Fishing isn't a combat sport...and no wreck or reef is worth hurting, crippling or killing someone over.


HAHAHHAHHAHHAAHAHAHA


You sank your boat and blame someone else for it. Yours is the only one that sank. And you think it was the action of another and not yours. Too funny. 

You missed me by a mile. Late 40s. I grew up on the water and had my first boat before I had my first car. I happily share spots with people who are cool. Heck, I gave my spot to the guy in the occasion I was discussing even though he was an ass because I had a boatful and it was just easier that way. I have never bought fish in my life and I routinely fish 3 days per week this time of year. I release most of my fish and spend more time chasing trophies than anything else as I've really done it all at this point. I fish for fun and relaxation.

I would say, based on what's been written here, Mr. "I sank my boat within sight of land" you are the rookie my friend. I mean seriously, how embarrassing for you. You are clearly sensitized by your experience, so much so that you think a bay boat can sink a boat in the Gulf with it's wake. I guess, maybe if it's your boat, that is a possibility.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Attitude said:


> HAHAHHAHHAHHAAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> You sank your boat and blame someone else for it. Yours is the only one that sank. And you think it was the action of another and not yours. Too funny.
> ...


I seriously doubt any of the above is true, well maybe you are 40 and that makes it really sad. Does your mother know you are on her computer.


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

tbaxl said:


> I seriously doubt any of the above is true, well maybe you are 40 and that makes it really sad. Does your mother know you are on her computer.


It's all true. Why would I lie?

A guy ran up on me while I was fishing, ran up, not idled. Made a lot of noise, pushed a big wake on me, didn't say hi or wave or anything. Just dropped down and started fishing. I decided to move on and left as he arrived. And people want to jump on me for that. I was just supporting the OP's frustration. I really don't care what anyone else thinks as I was the one there and I know what I did. It was neither reckless nor dangerous. If the guy didn't like how I left, maybe MAYBE he'll realize someday what he did and do differently next time. The rest is just internet drama, which is admittedly entertaining, but that's all it is. People, like you, who think I don't know what I'm doing in a boat show how off internet perceptions can be. People who go in the Gulf in flats boats and sink them are trying to take the high ground -- comical.


----------



## Pcola4jr (Jan 29, 2017)

This thread is juicer than my Facebook feed tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Attitude said:


> It's all true. Why would I lie?
> 
> A guy ran up on me while I was fishing, ran up, not idled. Made a lot of noise, pushed a big wake on me, didn't say hi or wave or anything. Just dropped down and started fishing. I decided to move on and left as he arrived. And people want to jump on me for that. I was just supporting the OP's frustration. I really don't care what anyone else thinks as I was the one there and I know what I did. It was neither reckless nor dangerous. If the guy didn't like how I left, maybe MAYBE he'll realize someday what he did and do differently next time. The rest is just internet drama, which is admittedly entertaining, but that's all it is. People, like you, who think I don't know what I'm doing in a boat show how off internet perceptions can be. People who go in the Gulf in flats boats and sink them are trying to take the high ground -- comical.


Change your story up now. Originally, you were bragging about how bad you deliberately waked him.

You say you are 40? Then start acting 40 and not like some snot nosed spoiled brat. 

As far as experience...at 25 I held a Master, 250 ton, Mate, Unlimited TONNAGE, Any OCEAN, Radar navigation ticket, celestial navigation ticket and electronics navigation ticket. I have been running civilian and military boats years before your parents even met. I've done search and rescue in storms where the only boats running were damn fool's and us SAR boats going to find them. Over 50 years running boats.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I think this wake has dissipated. I love it when I am pulling my boat down Blue angle at 45 and look back and see 25 cars behind me. Really I am going that slow so not to tear up my canvas top and have stuff blow out of the boat. I always wave when someone zooms by and I meet them at the next red light, Attitude is that U?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> I can't wait til snapper season is over and we can all argue about deer hunting and college football.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No reason to argue about football. We all know that Bama is The Team and Sept 2nd is gonna be fun. RTR



Cap'n Crunch said:


> People on here complaining about wake that is smaller than the waves going by is funny. Have you ever river fished? Bass boats go flying by sending wake that you can't get away from, it's just part of fishing. If you can't handle wake/waves then you probably need to sell your boat and surf/bank fish.


I'm sure I've seen posts further away from the truth and reality by I sure can't remember them.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I think "Attitude" is playing the PFF for all its worth.... ha ha and.... its not even winter time yet....


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

wally waking, pullin guns, tattle tale to the authorities, drive by's sounds like a good old reality TV show to me. Just remember its like my pappy always taught me "There is a trap for every bear" so be careful out there and have some fun for pete's sake.


----------



## Attitude (Jun 12, 2017)

kingfish501 said:


> As far as experience...at 25 I held a Master, 250 ton, Mate, Unlimited TONNAGE, Any OCEAN, Radar navigation ticket, celestial navigation ticket and electronics navigation ticket. I have been running civilian and military boats years before your parents even met. I've done search and rescue in storms where the only boats running were damn fool's and us SAR boats going to find them. Over 50 years running boats.


How many of those sank?


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

sealark said:


> Is old GK still kicking? I knew him also way before he got bent. He was a little excentric fo sure. I guess that's what you get from an old Retired Navy Officer. He really liked Diving and fishing.


I think he has passed on Sealark. I have not seen him in at least 20 years, but fished and dived with him quite a bit when I was a kid. I lived next door to him when I was a teenager in the '70s and he was always looking for guys to commercial fish for him, and of course for me it was a dream come true. I would have done it for free so getting paid was icing on the cake. We would often stay out for days and come back with a boat full of fish which we had to clean on the way in back when you could still do that. He was a colorful character to say the least.


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Florabama said:


> I think he has passed on Sealark. I have not seen him in at least 20 years, but fished and dived with him quite a bit when I was a kid. I lived next door to him when I was a teenager in the '70s and he was always looking for guys to commercial fish for him, and of course for me it was a dream come true. I would have done it for free so getting paid was icing on the cake. We would often stay out for days and come back with a boat full of fish which we had to clean on the way in back when you could still do that. He was a colorful character to say the least.


Now there is a name I never thought I would come across when I joined PFF. I heard he was spotted at The Keg last week...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> People who bitch about people fishing the same spot as them are almost as bad as people who throw buoys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hey now, you were on board when we hit them spots and threw our diving bouy/flag over!!! I usually carry 4 of them and throw them on each corner of the boat when we go out!!!!


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

hook said:


> you could have a bloody bait and drop a bunch over then leave. It should ring the dinner bell for jaws. Why not post his boat numbers on the forum?
> After all that do what i did my entire life, find your own spots by trolling and keeping an eye on bottom machine.
> Aka burn the fuel !!!!!!!!


been there!


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

I think we finally found the culprit that caused the $20K kayak siblings to flip


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Like those dipshits in the motoryachts that barrel down the ICW throwing a 6'+ wake. I took 2 over the bow a little while back, with my wife and kids on board. Should be legal to shoot a flare in the flybridge for them.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

John B. said:


> People who bitch about people fishing the same spot as them are almost as bad as people who throw buoys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


that moment when you like a post and then realize it is 2 years old and you are bound to get lit up about it. 

Or even worse you know they are laughing at you and find out you aren't even important enough for them to mock


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

This thread just reminded me to renew my Sea Tow. That and the shit show that starts tomorrow.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> This thread just reminded me to renew my Sea Tow. That and the shit show that starts tomorrow.




Snapper season always reminds me of the scene in Jaws when everyone was leaving the harbor at once to go after the great white, and Dreyfus said to one boat at the dock "you know you all are going to die".


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Snapper season always reminds me of the scene in Jaws when everyone was leaving the harbor at once to go after the great white, and Dreyfus said to one boat at the dock "you know you all are going to die".


Ha! That's a great movie, isn't it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Indeed!!!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Farewell and adieu to you fair Spanish ladies!!!! Farewell and adieu to you ladies of Spain!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yizVkaQDNO4




What a stupid mother **** er


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I just dropped a pretty impressive buoy, not in the way that you mean though.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

hebegb again said:


> What a stupid mother **** er



Hearing all of that fiberglass crunching is horrible.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Indeed, he should be dragged of that boat and beaten to a bloody pulp


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

Deleted--Didn't mean to reply to a 2 year old thread.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

perdidochas said:


> Deleted--Didn't mean to reply to a 2 year old thread.



To late! Tag your it.


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

Everyone needs good electronics and an I-Pilot
Bingo - no more orange buoys


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Now lets talk about people dropping Dive Buoys, in the middle of many boats fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

^^^ that's okay with me, I don't mind ^^^. 
Had 2 dive boats pull in at the freighter once, probably 12 divers. Had about 20+ fishing boats anchored and trolling around the freighter when they anchored. I had a rod that had just got snatched overboard and asked them if they'd try and find it and offered a reward to get it back. Maybe 30 minutes later, a diver popped up and said he'd found it, and gave it to me. He refused cash and settled with a thank you. They all were respectful of everyone fishing and weren't a-holes. But no way would I've been diving with that many fishing boats there. I know they had to have been dodging hooks and probably got tangled in mono line a few times that they couldn't see. Then there's the guy with the rod thinking it's a bite and sets the hook. Ouchhh.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

HRTCTLR said:


> I was drift fishing a public number when a boat rolled in, dropped a bout and raised a dive flag. Just move on


I only spearfish and when I make my runs, if someone is on that spot fishing, I will not stop there. Especially if I'm within a few miles of the pass... if I had made a 20 or 30 mile run, i may ask (from a distance) how long they had been there or if they had any plans on moving in the near future. If not, I'm on the move. Why would you dive on a spot people are actively already fishing....

I'm not sure if people are just blatantly disrespectful or clueless...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I just dropped a pretty impressive buoy, not in the way that you mean though.


I had a defective buoy, damn thing sunk straight to the bottom....


----------

